# Cat shakes after eating



## drumlegend (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm sure this is nothing but I wanted to know if anyone else has seen there cat do this.

Teddy is only about 7 months and after he has eaten a meal he will take a step and his leg will kind of shake, then he stops and does it again and then he's ok.

I have no idea why this is, does anyone else?


----------



## drumlegend (Dec 9, 2014)

Let me rephrase, the word I was looking for was twitch


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

My cat does this when his paw is itchy. He will start licking it then all is fine.

Any other unusual behaviour or neurological symptoms after meals? Drooling, quiet, other twitches?


----------



## drumlegend (Dec 9, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> My cat does this when his paw is itchy. He will start licking it then all is fine.
> 
> Any other unusual behaviour or neurological symptoms after meals? Drooling, quiet, other twitches?


No, just the twitching for a second or two and then he's back to normal. Only ever happens after he eats.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

drumlegend said:


> No, just the twitching for a second or two and then he's back to normal. Only ever happens after he eats.


Weird neurological symptoms after eating can suggest hepatic encephalopathy, which in a young cat would ring alarm bells for a liver shunt. However, one little twitch is unlikely to be related to this.

Sounds more like an irritation of some form. If you're worried, I'd suggest getting him checked out by the vet.


----------



## drumlegend (Dec 9, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Weird neurological symptoms after eating can suggest hepatic encephalopathy, which in a young cat would ring alarm bells for a liver shunt. However, one little twitch is unlikely to be related to this.
> 
> Sounds more like an irritation of some form. If you're worried, I'd suggest getting him checked out by the vet.


It's always after food though, like not a one off. He is going for a full check up this month though. But now I'm even more worried


----------



## drumlegend (Dec 9, 2014)

Could it be Feline Hyperesthesia?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It's possible, but try not to worry. If he's fine otherwise I'm sure it's nothing. Bring the vet appointment forward if you would like.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

drumlegend said:


> I'm sure this is nothing but I wanted to know if anyone else has seen there cat do this.
> 
> Teddy is only about 7 months and after he has eaten a meal he will take a step and his leg will kind of shake, then he stops and does it again and then he's ok.
> 
> I have no idea why this is, does anyone else?


JoJo does something like this, it's with his front right paw, like that 1990s "wicked" hand flick, or like he's shaking something off it. Then he licks it and walks away. He's always done it, I didn't think it was weird. He does a lot of weird things tbh...

Let us know if it turns out to be anything!


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Hey, my cat does a little twitch around food with front paw too, perhaps a different one tho. I interpreted it as "over with this"" or "not interested in this". He sometimes does it after food, and does it when he's inspecting a food (like when I'm chopping veggies for instance) and realizes it's not interesting for him to eat. Not that it was for him anyway  I find it cute 
Like a sign of shaking something off or a slightly despiceful gesture.

Do you think it could be the same?


----------



## drumlegend (Dec 9, 2014)

Dimpalz sounds about right. That's what he does. I will still get him checked out for peace of mind. I will get a video of him doing it so you can see it properly .


----------

